# GUANGZHOU | New World Canton Center | 241m | 47 fl | 201m | 47 fl | 177m | 56 fl | 171m I 54 fl | T/O



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-10


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 坐井观天的娃 from gaoloumi 2021-11


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-12 by 中游


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a very recent screenshot of this development project from an aerial video on Xigua.


https://www.ixigua.com/7051164326987563552?logTag=70dac24779d7a8943fc2










This screenshot also includes the Poly 335 Tower.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-27 by 中游


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-15 by 中游


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-27 by 风中的仙人掌


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-17 by 中游


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@KillerZavatar, @zwamborn, @lawdefender, please, give us the location of this building


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photos by 中游 from gaoloumi 2022-8


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

flat top and no helipad, what waste of space on the top 😭


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-15 by 风中的仙人掌


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-04 by 风中的仙人掌


----------

